# Honda electric chute conversion kit wanted



## nigelmac (Jan 8, 2017)

I have a a 2011 Honda HS1132 blower with the mechanical chute linkage, Does anyone know if Honda has an electric conversion kit or if there is an aftermarket kit available ??


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

There is no "bolt on ready kit" available for them, but a few people had become creative and made it work using a "power seat motor".
Browse through the forum and through this youtube videos and you'll find an the following thread and you'll find the way.











And here is the thread...

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...0393-retrofit-powered-chute-older-models.html


----------



## jeffNB (Nov 5, 2015)

Here is a teardown I did on the HSS factory electric chute. 

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/honda-snowblowers/82737-hss928-electric-chute-teardown.html


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

jeffNB said:


> Here is a teardown I did on the HSS factory electric chute. http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/honda-snowblowers/82737-hss928-electric-chute-teardown.html


I vote for your write-up (HSS928 Electric Chute Teardown) to be a sticky, as well as your Clogging [Solved?] post. Great info, very well documented. 

Thanks for all your work.


----------



## SnowG (Dec 5, 2014)

The seat motor rotates the chute at least twice as fast at the Honda HSS stock motors, which imho are too slow. The video posted below is mine. I recently upgraded my setup by bolting a plastic Plano ammo box to the cross bar to hold the battery.


----------



## SnowG (Dec 5, 2014)

Here's an updated link to the seat motor. BTW I bought a spare, just in case of corrosion. They're inexpensive so why not have one in reserve? https://www.amazon.com/12Vdc-Right-Angle-Drive-Electric/dp/B005IR1NBA


----------



## jrom (Jan 10, 2014)

SnowG said:


> The seat motor rotates the chute at least twice as fast at the Honda HSS stock motors, which imho are too slow. The video posted below is mine. I recently upgraded my setup by bolting a plastic Plano ammo box to the cross bar to hold the battery.
> https://youtu.be/rnJO1yT6YDw


Another great solution. I like how fast. I do think the battery box is a good idea.

For my style of clearing snow with my 1332, I like the deflector speed and hate the side to side speed. I get such fast wind direction changes. I wish I had a crank, or your speed on the 12v. :smile:


----------



## alphaboy123 (Oct 27, 2016)

This is awesome!

Sent from my Nexus 9 using Tapatalk


----------

